# Fry feeding machine



## Canso (Jun 19, 2005)

I admit I'm a little lazy when it comes to making Brine Shrimp for my fry.
Normally I buy frozen baby brine shrimp, and pop one in every couple hours.

but I know live brine shrimp is always better.

Hatch'nfeeder is filled with brine and sits in your fry tank with an air supply, as the shrimp hatch they swim out of the brine into the freshwater of the aquarium.

you add 1-5 scoops a day depending on the amount you want to hatch.

i will keep you posted


----------



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

Canso said:


> I admit I'm a little lazy when it comes to making Brine Shrimp for my fry.
> Normally I buy frozen baby brine shrimp, and pop one in every couple hours.
> 
> but I know live brine shrimp is always better.
> ...


great idea!! diffusion of the salt into the freshwater not an issue??or do you have to add salt to keep up with it?


----------



## Canso (Jun 19, 2005)

apparently, the density of the salt water keeps it in the chamber.


----------



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

Nice rig!


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

I've tried it.

It works all right with small fry, the shrimp that come out of the feeder are very tiny.


----------



## the_skdster (Aug 15, 2006)

wow. where can I get this?
Is this a relatively new product?
rating out of 10?
not that I'll be needing this anytime soon but...


----------



## Canso (Jun 19, 2005)

Day 3, Its works great.
the smart fry hang out in front waiting for the shrimp.
a couple fry made it in threw the holes, but a simple mod. make the holes half size fixed that.
I add eggs every 12hours or so.
hard to say but it seems about 3-6 shrimp a sec.

i give it an 8/10 so far.
I found it at the LFS
but I've seen somthing simular on e-bay.


----------



## TheTyeMan (Aug 9, 2004)

I bought one of thoes and hated it it puked eggs out all over my tank even after I followed the directions.


----------



## the_skdster (Aug 15, 2006)

How much did it cost you?


----------



## DC2RJUN (Aug 31, 2004)

that looks like something good to have in the future.


----------



## the_skdster (Aug 15, 2006)

DC2RJUN said:


> that looks like something good to have in the future.


Indeed.


----------



## pottsburg (Aug 30, 2006)

Sorry, but it looks like a bong/penis pump haha.

How much is this thing - haven't heard yet. The brine just eventually wiggle out?


----------



## barbianj (Aug 3, 2003)

I wonder if it can keep up when the fy get bigger. 
Keep us updated!



> Sorry, but it looks like a bong/penis pump haha.











Didn't know that came as one unit.
Now if I could also get this thing to hatch some brine shrimp.........


----------



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

barbianj said:


> I wonder if it can keep up when the fy get bigger.
> Keep us updated!
> 
> 
> ...


what your penis pump?lol jk lmao


----------



## the_skdster (Aug 15, 2006)

barbianj said:


> I wonder if it can keep up when the fy get bigger.


Just add more brine eggs more often, no?


----------



## barbianj (Aug 3, 2003)

> what your penis pump?lol jk lmao


----------



## Canso (Jun 19, 2005)

the_skdster said:


> How much did it cost you?


it was $35 at the lfs
but I've seen them on e-bay for cheaper.

It seems to take about 20hours for the cycle, from adding eggs to wiggling out.
the odd egg shell does seem to exit, but hardly anything, especially compare to the amount of eggs
I've been adding.
now I'm adding eggs every 6 hours.


----------



## HumanBurger (Jan 11, 2006)

nice rig...

i didnt know you had a new batch of kids...

nice job man...
cheers


----------



## mann (Nov 26, 2006)

Wow. That is a ton of piranhas. How many do you think will make it to the 1 inch mark??


----------



## the_skdster (Aug 15, 2006)

I seriously gotta get me one of these when the time comes.


----------



## Canso (Jun 19, 2005)

still working great.
I clean it once a week, and it only has about 14hours down time to re-start.

its only a 10gal. tank and the feeder keeps up no problem. there bellies are always full, and they seem to be growing faster then previous spawns I've raised. maybe because of constancy.

Still looks like well over 100 fry but I only have room for 50 or so to grow out


----------



## the_skdster (Aug 15, 2006)

Ordering one off eBay tomorrow.
Watch me bring back this very, very dead thread!


----------



## Canso (Jun 19, 2005)

you will need a large supply of brine shrimp eggs.

It seemed that about 50% were too dumb to make there way out.

if you are doing large water changes, you will need to lower the water in the machine aswell,
or it will make a shell mess.

It worked great for my 10gal. I don't think it would keep up to a bigger tank.


----------



## the_skdster (Aug 15, 2006)

Canso said:


> you will need a large supply of brine shrimp eggs.
> 
> It seemed that about 50% were too dumb to make there way out.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the advice.








I'll be getting 16oz/500g can of brine eggs. That'll hold me off for awhile.








If one alone won't sustain my 400 free-swimming cons, I'l just get 2 of them!


----------



## LGHT (Nov 9, 2005)

Great info. I always wondered if this thing would work, but never tried it. I'll have to give it a try as I still grow out a spawn of Angels from time to time.


----------

